# Who is loving being pregnant?



## Fallen Angel

I'm just trying to figure out if I'm alien or not :rofl:

I absolutely love being pregnant, I love my bump, my weight doesn't bother me whilst pregnant where as when not pregnant it's something I've always struggled with.

I feel like I'm glowing and when I do get dressed to go somewhere I feel a million dollars and tend to dress to show off my bump rather than hide it :blush: :rofl:

Plus my ( * ) ( * )'s have gone back to their most blooming stage since I lost 4.5 stone last year :happydance: 

Does anyone else feel like this or am I just weird! :blush: :haha:


----------



## mumoffive

Im not loviing it now...but then, this is my last week..supposedly!


----------



## Fallen Angel

lol - I'm aware my opinion might change as 40 weeks apprach lol - I'm just in my 22nd week just now :)

Did you go past your due date with your other children?


----------



## mumoffive

Yes, especially my two recent ones. I went 9 days overdue and had to be induced and with my ds, it was 5 days and i went on my own. Im sure your pregnancy will flie in..but enjoy it. I think the 2nd trimester is the best! Think the third one is when all the tiredness and heaviness and aches and pains begin lol!!!


----------



## joanne40

I'm not minding it........I was loving it till the last few days........trying to enjoy the last of the peace and quiet at the mo!! I just feel like a weeble now :wacko:


----------



## Fallen Angel

mumoffive - I've had aches and pains since day dot, they just seem to get worse. I had previously broken my pelvis in four places and now think I have SPD to boot, have physio this afternoon, but I'm trying my hardest to keep my PMA and keep smiling through it :)

Joanne - lol @ weeble.

Both of you don't have long to go at all - how exciting - you'll have to keep us all posted and good luck with it :) xx


----------



## knitbit

I'm enjoying it now that my morning sickness is easing up! I'm expecting twins this time around and I'm really excited. A bit aprehensive, too! LOL! I plan to fully enjoy this pregnancy as I expect it will be my last. I already have two boys.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Ooooh, twins :) what makes you expect that knitbit?


----------



## knitbit

Fallen Angel said:


> Ooooh, twins :) what makes you expect that knitbit?

I had a scan at 8 weeks. Two sacks and two little heartbeats! Talk about a surprise! I was joking with the doctor... "There's only one, right? Uterus is normal size?" She thought I was funny so she grabbed the portable scan machine to take a peek. She found baby A right off the bat and while getting the heartbeat I saw something in the corner. "What was that?" I asked. Then there was baby B! Of all the appointments for my husband to miss, lol! Nothing ever happens at my 8 week appointments... Now, I am getting a belly fast. I look like I am 14 weeks already. Just hoping one is a girl as I already have two sweet little boys.


----------



## Kiki09

I am loving it too, I have waited a long time to get here and I am savouring every aspect of it, even the bits that are not so nice! I may well change my mind later on in the pregnancy but so far I feel so very lucky!

I will turn 40 in August, baby to be born by c-section(due to history) on 29/9 and think its the best way to start my 40's lol

I also found out this morning we are on team blue! despite every part of me being convinced I was having a girl since the day I found out I was pregnant lol


----------



## willyandcourt

I'm loving being pregnant but still sometimes apprehensive. 

congrats, knitbit!!!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Congrats on the boy kiki and Congrats on the twins Knitbit :) x


----------



## Wind

I would probably be enjoying it more if I wasn't fighting stomach ulcers on top of it. I can't take my pain meds, so I'm just trying to get through.

Don't get me wrong, I am overjoyed to be pregnant, especially with twins, it's just the other factors that are making it less than pleasurable.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

This baby was worked for and is very much wanted. I'm not too keen on the pregnancy thing this time though. This one has less morning sickness than the others but I am getting sick for other reasons now and having problems I have never had before.

At this point, I am just hoping the little one makes it close to their due date and not coming too early.


----------



## okmomma

I will absolutely love it once we tell people and I have a belly. Right now I am 7 weeks. I have put on 4 lbs because my dr had to change my blood pressure meds to one that knowingly makes me gain weight. :( 3 months before getting pregnant, I got off that med and lost 15 lbs. Now I am slowly gaining medicine weight. I am fine gaining 25 lbs baby weight. I am not looking forward to gaining 40 lbs though. I am also not wanting my BB's to grow since I had a breast reduction 5 years ago. This child was not 100% planned. :) I loved having a big belly during my last pregnancy and can't wait for it again.


----------



## robinator

I wish I could love it, but I still feel it hasn't sunk in. I even had my first scan on Monday and saw the little heartbeat, but that _still_ didn't make it sink in! We've wanted this baby for so long, I'm wondering what is wrong with me?


----------



## Fallen Angel

There's so many emotions and hormones and everything flying around, which is why I think no one woman is the same as the next.

Apprehension and fear seems to be one factor that makes some women enjoy it less than others.

I wouldn't worry or even think there's anything wrong with you at all Robinator hunny, don't be too harsh on yourself :)


----------



## hamster10

Minus my apprehension about what could go wrong/be wrong, I LOVE BEING PREGNANT. I walked around the mall the other day without sucking in and just hoping people would recognize that as "a little big preggers" as opposed to "oh, she carries her weight in the middle." Ha! 

I think age and the surprise element of it all makes me just plain giddy. And no sickness to boot.

Best to all,

-e


----------



## Storm1jet2

Not loving anything at all at this stage - just feel so terribly sick - hopefully that will pass so I can start to enjoy the fact I AM PREGNANT!


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm loving being pregnant :happydance: most of the time anyway, I have my little blips when I feel a bit ropey but on the whole I am loving it!!! I love my bump / new shape, which I like to make as noticeable as possible, I love the little kicks and wriggles going on in my belly, I love buying things for the baby and nursery, I love the way that my OH, family and friends are also excited about the new family member. Its great and it makes me smile just to think about this new little life inside me :happydance: That said I can't wait for pregnancy to be over, so that I can meet my :baby:


----------



## maybethisit

Meee I am loving it, even though my back is killing me half the time and I can't sleep and have black circles like a panda under my eyes and restless legs are driving me MAD, it's not all the time and I am just loving it. I am so excited! 

Now the throwing up thing is over and the gnawing anxiety seems to have died down it's pretty much just excited anticipation at the moment (and now of course some spectacularly horrible new pregnancy symptom will come up in the next few days to make me eat my words, but for now it's pretty much just YAY!) :happydance:


----------



## bobblebot

I';m 40, 31 weeks with 4teens and a 3 year old and loving it so much.
This is easiest pregnancy so far and my energy levels are great, this time my bet friend is being my birth partner and can't wait, we'll have a blast.

I'm also doing this single handed as a single mummy now as my marriage ended due to me finding out hubby had a baby with another woman (he'not with her but he' cheated before and finally had enough). I'm actually happier now he's no longer around-he was harder work than all the kids together- i did really love, which is what held us together but was no longer prepared to make all the effort to keep us together when he obviously doing what he did.....ah well life goes on.....

.....and cannot wait to meet my beautiful baby....


----------



## seoj

Your not weird your fantastic!!! hehe... 

I LOVE being prego as well... do I love every single symptom or ache or pain? Maybe not... lol... but overall I feel great and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that I'm finally prego!!!! I can't stop feeling so lucky!!!!


----------



## ellie27

I loved every minute of my pregnancy with Anna!

I had the tiniest bump ever so never had any aches/pains til past 36wks.

I am loving this pregnancy too - had a bit of nausea from 6 -9 wks but since then have been feeling great!

No bump yet, but didnt have one til 24wks+ with my first so do know I will be waiting a while yet!:flower:


----------

